# Flying Ants!



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yikes, I never knew that there were flying ants.  
Just recently we were battling tiny ants.
They finally gave up and left the premise; I hope for good.
We used Terro and also mixed Borax with currant jelly.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

You won't "get rid" of flying ants. Any more than you'll get rid of death, despair, etc.

Ooomph . . . off the soapbox.

But you can learn to control the colonies they come from. 

That piece was good, @Nik333 I referred someone to it. (Hope you don't mind.)


----------

